# Cheaper alternative to Fix +



## OneFlyMiss (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right area to ask this question, sorry in advance if it is not.

Are there any alternatives to Fix + spray? I dont really like Mac's version because it makes my face to wet. I would l something with a finer mist.

TIA


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you want something cheaper or a lighter mist? If you think that Fix+ is too heavy sprayed directly, spray it on a kabuki brush then apply to your face and buff. That way you can control the pressure and thus the amount of Fix+ on your face!

You could always get a spray bottle from Ulta or something and mix water with organic ingredients (lavender water, rose water, or even glycerin to moisturize) for a refreshing spray. I mixed water, Fragonard Rose Water,  and a few drops of jojoba oil in a spray bottle (these were all products I already owned though) when I was out of Fix+ and didn't feel like rebuying it and it had the same effect.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 21, 2008)

If you find it makes your face too wet (which I do as well) spray it onto a brush like a skunk brush and dab it over your face.  A MA showed me this trick and it really works!  You also use much less, so it goes much longer!!


----------



## sofabean (Jul 21, 2008)

Mario Badescu's Facial Spray With Aloe, Herbs And Rosewater. it's similar to Fix+ in that it refreshes and sets makeup. you can spray it in your hair too. it's only $7 for 4 oz and $12 for 8 oz. Fix+ is $15 for a little over 3 oz or something like that.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 21, 2008)

Living in Florida, I find it refreshing to spritz it right on my face, but I can see how it could be too much for you.  I agree with either putting it in a bottle with a lighter mist or spritzing it on your brush and applying it that way.  I also spritz it on my 187 brush and dab it on my face like TDoll mentioned.  But be careful to lightly spritz the brush and not soak it.
As for alternatives, I have tried a few different things, but never got quite the same effect.  But, if you use a lighter spritz of it, it will definitely last much longer!  
Oh, I almost forgot, I read a post a while back by MissChievous discussing using Nivea toner as a cheaper alternative.  I just found it, here's the link:
http://specktra.net/f165/fix-23319/i...tml#post869272

Hope this helps you out some!
Patti


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 21, 2008)

I use Cinema Secrets Moisture Spray

I agree the bottle is probably the problem...
I switched up into another spray bottle and the mist was much finer...

 Quote:

  I spritz my sponge with this moisture before I apply cream makeup, it makes for a beautiful application.

Natural way to hydrate the skin with all the best ingredients normally found in heavy creams. Now allow your skin to rejuvenate with a water based moisturizer containing NAPCA, Elastin, Collagen, and Sodium Hyaluronate in a pure (iodized) water base. 2 oz. & 4 oz.


----------

